# Top UK Pros Not a Patch on the Top Yank Pro Bodybuilders



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

No disrespect meant to the UK bodybuilding scene, we have some awesome athletes... But not even the very top UK guys are a patch on the US IFBB Monsters... Why is that? :confused1:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

UK Population - 61,399,118

USA Population - 304,059,724


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Dorian yates was


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

coldo said:


> UK Population - 61,399,118
> 
> USA Population - 304,059,724


Absolutely!

And a more body-conscious culture all the way through US education and society.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

coldo said:


> UK Population - 61,399,118
> 
> USA Population - 304,059,724


 = Larger and more culturaly diverse gene pool.

Simples


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Very good point by coldo...

There population is 5 times the size of ours.

Plus in the US bodybuilding is a lot more main stream than in the UK. They have 24hour state of the art gyms. The size of airoplane hangers.

I don't know much on the subject as I have never been to America.

But anyway I wouldn't say the UK pro's are not a patch on the American Pro's. Thats a bit unfair.

Flex Lewis came second in the 202lbs Olympia this year in only his second year as a pro?

John Hodgson and Lee Powell also both competed in the olympia this year (which you have to qualify for by doing well in other pro shows - against the yanks).

Zack Khan will be competing in the Olympia in 2011 (If not before then) because in my opinion him and Niell Hill will bring a massive package to that stage in years to come that will rival even the top pro's.

Plus we have Dorian. One of the greatest of all time....5 Mr O wins under his belt. That speaks volumes.


----------



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

I beleive it is that strength and conditioning is something that is ingrained into kids at college (secondry school overthere) from a young age- say 14. i dont mean going to the gym i mean getting a fully qualified strength and conditioning coach to train the school football/basketball team. they can start earlier which yes doesnt mean that they will be better but i certainly think its an issue.

i think sponsorship deals are more lucrative in the usa luring more people into it and in turn more sponsorship deals means more advertising.

I think the main reason comes down to the fact that there are more facilities avaible in the us. For example if you compare the amount of powerlifitng/bodybuilding specific 'gyms' or training facilities to the small number we have over here it is laughable.

Also i think its worth mentioning that the average member of the u.k public has a really negative view on bodybuilders because of their association with roids/obession e.t.c I dont know about us so Ic ant compare but i defo think its an issue over here. The fact that people constantly belittle BBs over here most probably out of jeloously makes it hard for young guys to get into the sport with the proper support behind them


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

everything is bigger in the USA.......... just look at their national debt


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh and what about the UK'newest pro, IMO he will destroy some of our american cousins when he gets out there. Future Mr O possibly.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

1237matt said:


> I beleive it is that strength and conditioning is something that is ingrained into kids at college (secondry school overthere) from a young age- say 14. i dont mean going to the gym i mean getting a fully qualified strength and conditioning coach to train the school football/basketball team. they can start earlier which yes doesnt mean that they will be better but i certainly think its an issue.
> 
> i think sponsorship deals are more lucrative in the usa luring more people into it and in turn more sponsorship deals means more advertising.
> 
> ...


 Good post mate, reps.


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

GHS said:


> Very good point by coldo...
> 
> There population is 5 times the size of ours.
> 
> ...


Hi.

I agree 100% about Dorian. Legend

I also agree about the population issue.....

But if you look at the big names in recent and past US bodybuilding, they generally are much more massive and freaky....

I personally think (and i accept i might be wrong- bodybuilding is a subjective sport)Flex Lewis is over-rated, but i am proud that he represents us as well as he does.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

IMO how long has it been since a non US citizen won a top US show such as the arnold/olympia?

seems to be more of "who you are, who sponsors you, how much exposure you get in the US" determines placings IMO.

you could be a freak in great condition but unless the judges know of you then you are bumped into the lower placings.

why is that? why can't judging be soley be done on whats in front of them and less of the "you have to pay your dues first" or "raise your profile"


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

cannon9688 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I agree 100% about Dorian. Legend
> 
> ...


Flex Lewis over-rated, please say why? :cursing:


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> IMO how long has it been since a non US citizen won a top US show such as the arnold/olympia?
> 
> seems to be more of "who you are, who sponsors you, how much exposure you get in the US" determines placings IMO.
> 
> ...


 TBH you are geting in to the politics of the sport there and at that level you can only imagine the back biting going on in he background..

The biggest point thats been made here is the way in which we are recieved in the public domain. We as a nation never seem to be able to pat ourselves on the back when we acheive something good. For instance who in the general public know who Dorian Yates is, he is one of the most succesfull atheletes/sports men we've ever had. But did you see him on sports personality of the year, NO.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

cannon9688 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I agree 100% about Dorian. Legend
> 
> ...


Flex Lewis is over rated??

He placed second in his class at the Olympia for crist sake??

Judging by your photo I seriously do not think you have any right what so ever to say he is over rated.

Flex is one of the best bodyuilders to ever come out of the UK. His record proves that.



Incredible Bulk said:


> IMO how long has it been since a non US citizen won a top US show such as the arnold/olympia?
> 
> seems to be more of "who you are, who sponsors you, how much exposure you get in the US" determines placings IMO.
> 
> ...


 I agree mate.

Bodybuilding is run like a business over in the US.

Although I don't really know of any freaks in great condition that aren't American except Ruhl, Wolf and a select few others. None of them are better than the Americans such as Cutler, Heath, Warren etc...

I wouldn't dissagree with the placing at the Olympia to be honest. I think the Americans are at the top because at the end of the day they do have the best physiques.


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

GHS said:


> 5 Mr O wins under his belt. That speaks volumes.


Actually, 6 Mr O's


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> Flex Lewis over-rated, please say why? :cursing:


Hey he is a million times better than i can ever dream of being, so its not an arrogance thing... i just don't think his physique quite cuts it against some of his rivals.... Again, perhaps i'm wrong, thats just my 2p from what i see of him in magazines and videos etc I have never seen him at a live show... perhaps i would feel differently up close!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

1bpk said:


> Actually, 6 Mr O's


 :lol: :lol:

Yeah what he said! :whistling:


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

GHS said:


> Flex Lewis is over rated??
> 
> He placed second in his class at the Olympia for crist sake??
> 
> ...


Ha! there's no need to get bitchy because you didn't like my comment! That picture is a fair bit out of date now... but hey i train only 3/4 days a week, i have 2 jobs and limited money and a family to support... I am not going to look like an IFBB Pro am i?! What's your excuse? :whistling:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

GHS said:


> Very good point by coldo...
> 
> Flex Lewis came second in the 202lbs Olympia this year in only his second year as a pro?


Sorry mate, that's not true


----------



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

i dont think population is an issue.

Look at tennis for example a hugley popular sport in the u.s and they dont have the best players. roddick is prob only one ranked in top 20.

If population was the answer why would canada not be up their or russia? its their attitude towards the sport.

However if you take a sample in anything it becomes clearer over time. If this keeps on happeneng then it will become clear that the u.s do have a better gene pull than us.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Sorry mate, that's not true


Came 5th 

Lee Powell 9th

John Hodgson 10th

3 Brits in the top 10 :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Obviously the population is a factor but I think that the mindset is different over there tbh. They have a winning mentality drummed in to them at an early age and sport at school /college level is of a much higher standard than here for a start! We are told to take part in sport for fun but there its win no matter what!!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Sorry mate, that's not true





Dagman72 said:


> Came 5th
> 
> Lee Powell 9th
> 
> ...


 F'kin hell :lol:

Think I'll just shut up now


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Just face it, they have more space and more room for bigger people, if we were all bigger we'd fall into the sea


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

cannon9688 said:


> Ha! there's no need to get bitchy because you didn't like my comment! That picture is a fair bit out of date now... but hey i train only 3/4 days a week, i have 2 jobs and limited money and a family to support... I am not going to look like an IFBB Pro am i?! What's your excuse? :whistling:


 Well I'm not the one slagging top IFBB Pro's off now am I.... :whistling: BUT....

I've just turned 20 so am still a junior in this sport.

I too train 4 times a week.

Have **** genetics.

I'm 6ft2 so not ideal frame for a bodybuilder.

I'm naturally an ectomorph so my body hates being this big.

But I'm packing good size at 18st and been natty for 5 months. And look a lot better than you


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

handbags


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

In the US they just throw money at anything in order to be the best at it!!! plus over here we all get up at 6am for work........ bet no Yank gets up at 6am to go off to work. lazy gits lol


----------



## cannon9688 (Nov 18, 2008)

GHS said:


> Well I'm not the one slagging top IFBB Pro's off now am I.... :whistling: BUT....
> 
> I've just turned 20 so am still a junior in this sport.
> 
> ...


You are 1year my junior then..... lol

18 stone is very good... makes my 15st10 seem paltry!

Dont agree with the last comment....


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

cannon9688 said:


> You are 1year my junior then..... lol
> 
> 18 stone is very good... makes my 15st10 seem paltry!
> 
> Dont agree with the last comment....


 Just have to agree to dissagree then won't we mate :lol:

Now lets stop being girls and carry on with the thread :beer:


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Good point, I think that in the formative years of a person lifting weights the variety and quality of the average gym in the US is a tiny bit better than the ones over here.

The UK has and will throw up every 5 years or so a bodybuilder who makes the USA take a breath.

The Gyms in the UK are good and bodybuilding/power gyms are run by fans of the sport. I remeber once I went to a LA muscle franchised Gym and was amazed by the amount of kit it had, all shine n chrome, and hammer strength kit all over the place. But it had a carpet! I had never trained in a gym with a carpet before, rubber matting yes, block board floor yes, concrete yes, paving slabs yes but never carpet.

Nor had I trained in a gym that had proper mirrors, nothing wrong with floor to ceiling mirrors but any gym I'v trained at your lucky if you have two that match, most come out the back of a wardrobe and have different coloured frames. Its cool i prefer the gyms that I train at, but I think that can put some people off.

But in answer to the question the USA has more "LA" type gyms than the UK, you have a bigger population, weights and bodybuilding are seen as a sport rather than something you fall into from rugby, boxing, martial arts etc.


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

pack it in lads, ill crush you both  , and am far better looking than either of you :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

GHS said:


> Well I'm not the one slagging top IFBB Pro's off now am I.... :whistling: BUT....
> 
> I've just turned 20 so am still a junior in this sport.
> 
> ...


Endo, surely fat cheeks


----------



## 1237matt (Apr 15, 2009)

But in answer to the question the USA has more "LA" type gyms than the UK, you have a bigger population, weights and bodybuilding are seen as a sport rather than something you fall into from rugby, boxing, martial arts etc.


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

Everyones missed the point that you can get steroids on perscription over there? this makes them cheap, legal and easier to get? do you not think that is a major factor?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

tomass1342 said:


> Everyones missed the point that you can get steroids on perscription over there? this makes them cheap, legal and easier to get? do you not think that is a major factor?


 Only if your doctor will prescribe them to you though mate and even then its normally HRT doses.

I doubt they will be getting 1g of test and 500mg of tren and deca and week on prescription :lol:

Steroids are in fact a lot harder to get hold of in the US. There illegal to poses even for personal use compared to the UK where it is legal.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Endo, surely fat cheeks


 Have you seen the pics of me when I was 17 in the transformation thread? :lol:

I was a skinny little runt....But good looking apperently


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

He was 3rd in 2008 and 5th in 2009 I think (Flex)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

GHS said:


> Have you seen the pics of me when I was 17 in the transformation thread? :lol:
> 
> I was a skinny little runt....*But good looking apperently*


I need to miove to your town, I'd clean up:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

tomass1342 said:


> Everyones missed the point that you can get steroids on perscription over there? this makes them cheap, legal and easier to get? do you not think that is a major factor?


I dont think it makes a blind bit of difference tbh!


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

My bad! ive never used them so wouldnt know, thats just the impression i got! until / if i start using, i wont know how easy it is!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

cannon9688 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I agree 100% about Dorian. Legend
> 
> ...


What!?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

tomass1342 said:


> My bad! ive never used them so wouldnt know, thats just the impression i got! until / if i start using, i wont know how easy it is!


It wouldnt be the getting them that would be the problem, people think shove it in and sit back, but unfortunaltly the more you do doesnt mean the bigger and better you will get!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

1russ100 said:


> It wouldnt be the getting them that would be the problem, people think shove it in and sit back, but unfortunaltly the *more you do doesnt mean the bigger and better you will get*!


 That is argualble and a different thread entirely :lol:


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

i wasnt talking about how easy they are to use, but how available thay are...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

It is but if that was the case we would all be ploughing it in daily and 20st!!


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

As well as the points already mentioned, the US give out a huge number of pro' cards each year; this, inevitably, means the pro ranks are swamped with Americans.

I know typically the cream will rise to the top, but when at least 10 guys a year are going pro some are bound to make vast improvements. Some have the potential to massively deplete and drop a weight class to win a pro card then come in bigger in the pros. It also enables them to add quality to the 202 and Open classes.

In the UK, you have one chance a year; for the Europeans it can be even harder with the IFBB Worlds the main route. We've not added a heavyweight for a few years (aside from this year), whereas in that time the Americans have probably had 10 heavies go pro.


----------



## daniel.m (Aug 21, 2006)

I think the main reason is because first and foremost bodybuilding is an american sport, it all takes place over there, secondly a lot of the bodybuilders have a football background and do strength and conditioning work from a young age, combine that with a larger population, better equipped gyms and a better gene pool to boot. Also they issue many more procards each year for those reasons.

But also think of how many mr olympia's have not been American, Arnold, Samir, Dorian, Sergio and Franco so thats 5 out of 12 total winners


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

GHS said:


> Only if your doctor will prescribe them to you though mate and even then its normally HRT doses.
> 
> I doubt they will be getting 1g of test and 500mg of tren and deca and week on prescription :lol:
> 
> Steroids are in fact a lot harder to get hold of in the US. There illegal to poses even for personal use compared to the UK where it is legal.


Not true mate ive heard its quite well known certain doctors over their will prescribe you more or less anything because remember you pay for everything over their.

this doesnt make them any cheaper mind but means you are always getting good ****. its just finding the right private medical practive which im sure isnt hard among the pro's.

Steroids are the same class as other stuff over their such as the painkillers micheal jackson was getting i believe and he just had a personal doctor prescribe that for him and its mean to just be for operations lol.

Thats how these guys get pharma grade growth so easy etc.

Not cheap i imagine but thats why when you here the pro's spend 500-1000 dollars a month on growth its beklievable.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Agree with Hilly

Also in the US sports are big in high school you either play basketball or football (american) You just need to see some of the size of the young guys there for their age.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Its a load of bollocks....its like starting a thread.."why are the jamaicans faster runners than the yanks? "

Plus....the usa gets Dat Dare MuscleTech products cheaper than the uk


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Its just totally down to genetics and learnig at a young age that you have the genetics to excel in a certain area\ sport, which is embraced over there and frowned on over here

TBH, most of american gyms I have trained in, the big guys are lazy fcks, lift a few light weights and just grow

Most hardcore gyms in this country have guys that train far harder and put more effort in..

A lot of the american IFBB pros are lazy, diets are nothing special neither is tehre gear usage, all down to genetics

Casing point, Chris Cormier has been a top american pro for years

Yet comes over this country, gets trained By dorian yates, then by his own admission says he has never trained as hard and has been faffing around his whole career

Dorian, had i would say decent genetics, less so than some of his american counterparts, just trained and dieted that bit harder

But if he lived same was as american BBders do he would not have got where he was


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Like i said in a post before having the winning mentality drummed into you at an early age rather than the "as long as im better than i was last time" attiude, which is bollocks!


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

simonj said:


> As well as the points already mentioned, the US give out a huge number of pro' cards each year; this, inevitably, means the pro ranks are swamped with Americans.
> 
> I know typically the cream will rise to the top, but when at least 10 guys a year are going pro some are bound to make vast improvements. Some have the potential to massively deplete and drop a weight class to win a pro card then come in bigger in the pros. It also enables them to add quality to the 202 and Open classes.
> 
> In the UK, you have one chance a year; for the Europeans it can be even harder with the IFBB Worlds the main route. We've not added a heavyweight for a few years (aside from this year), whereas in that time the Americans have probably had 10 heavies go pro.


agree with this the oppurtunities to turn pro are better so will attract more to go for it IMO 7 were added at Nationals last week plus masters USA north americans etc...


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Perhaps it's the lack of support by armchair bodybuilders.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

We from were I see it, USA is a larger country, bodybuilding is more accepted in society over there, more pros cards are given making it more flourished and since all the comps are in the USA, American pros have a higher profile, more fan base, thus get better placings in some way or another.

Alot of the foreign pros like hidetada yamagishi are only starting to do we now their fan base is larger and are being more recognised by ifbb judges, as well as the improvments of their physiques.

Now I may be shot by some here for saying this lol, but IMO I think pros in europe know how to get in better condition compared to alot of the well known american pros, but thats my opinion, not a fact, or a statement.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dorian said it himself that he is virtually unknown on the streets of Britain but in the states he is recognised all the time......

to be fair it is more to do with culture and population than anything else....in this country you have to buy supplements off the net or in a few select stores in the states nearly every store sells something that would count as a supplement......

someone mentioned that it was easier in the states because Doc's prescribe gear and the UK does not this may be true but in the states it is a federal offence to use gear in the uk it is legal to use gear so gear is more freely available in this country.......

as for the comment about Flex being over rated......well i would love to know how someone who was voted Rookie of the year in America as well as winning 2 pro shows in his debut year as a pro and has placed top 5 twice in the 202 Olympia can be considered over rated.......

we have got some great Pro's in these shores 3 in the top 10 of the 202 Olympia proves this apart from the States which other country had this??


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

NO


----------



## ProPowell (Oct 25, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> Dorian said it himself that he is virtually unknown on the streets of Britain but in the states he is recognised all the time......
> 
> to be fair it is more to do with culture and population than anything else....in this country you have to buy supplements off the net or in a few select stores in the states nearly every store sells something that would count as a supplement......
> 
> ...


Here Here Paul !!!

For such a small country and how underground our sport has been kept we haven't done to bad. I also think there are many great Europeans that have yet to be recognised- truth is, it's bloody expensive to compete/travel to the states you have to consider hotels, flights, taxis, car hire, let alone food tons of bottled of water, spending money. This alone is beyond the means of most in this country just to compete especially if you don't have a sponsorship. Thanks to my Sponsors USN I was alllowed to pursue a dream and were it not for them I wouldn't be able to compete abroad as I have a family to support and bills to pay just like everyone else, so I am very lucky. Like alot of things it boils down to money - sad but true. Bring back the grand prix shows and I'd have done them all but again they were cancelled. Why? Lack of Money!!

Currently We have some amazing athletes over here:- Zack, Alvin, Shaun T, James L, Nanu, Eddie Abbew, Xyleese who could all do major damage in the States.

We have also had many greats who never got to fulfill their potential for one reason or another, Ernie Taylor did fantastic but had to stop due to injury, Amoury francis was amazing, Rob Wall - british david Henry, Dave Ford , Gary Shelmerdine, Eddie Ellwood, Ian harrison, Rich farmer, Lenord st Cyr, Shaun davies, Rhino, Ian wadley, JD, Cecil Crosdale, also anyone remember Billy Payne that guy was a GENETIC FREAK among FREAKS.Theres loads more if I were to really think about it.

The Americans don't have to travel, and believe me to have shows close to home is a big advantage. £5000 on a flight hotel food etc to compete in a show abroad or £5000 on a carribean holiday or towards a new car etc Thats the reality guys. :confused1:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

where do th biggest bodybuilders come from... i say europe


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Excellent post Lee.

For a small country, per head of population, I would say that we have had more success than most, if not all, other countries. With thecurrent crop of pro's and depth of top amateurs, its only a matter of time before the UK delivers another Mr O.

J


----------



## ant.lewis (Oct 26, 2008)

It's a psychological issue to do with the weather, sunny weather is growth inducing (ask plants) it makes you upbeat, happy, and motivated. ****ing down, grey windy weather is miserable and demotivating. It's what happens outside the gym that counts and lying about in the sun makes you grow. Forget the gear and get on your mankini.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

personally think its due to popularity, Bodybuilders are pretty worshipped over there. Over here most see them as freaks or disgusting, or steroid users. Bodybuilding is pretty much an under ground un heard of sport over here. And in America in my opinion its quite recognised.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/69068-can-brit-bodybuilders-compete-international-pro-ranks.html


----------



## cumm1435 (Oct 17, 2008)

The IFBB Monsters are into bulk and size. Their look, if you will, is one of sheer size. They do not appear strong or shedded, just BIG! European bodybuilders' physiques make them look strong and big. They are leaner, and appear to have muscle mass and power! They're aim is entirely different from that of IFBB mass monsters! I like the European look more, because when they are in the off-season, they don't appear fat!


----------



## ProPowell (Oct 25, 2007)

3 x British Champ Rob Wall- An amazing bodybuilder


----------



## Mr. Shoulders (Aug 3, 2009)

Nutrition and access to good anabolics


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree with others we have some great up and coming pro's the guys mentioned in the under 202's and Zack Khan who is exceptional. In the past we have had on top of those already mentioned: Charles Clairmonte, Brian Buchannan, Albert Beckles, Bertil Fox, Reg Parks (a true great and one of the strongest men in the world at the time), Wilf Sylvester, Jonny Fuller, Tony Emmott, Paul Grant (Welsh), Terry Phillips, and many more but I won't bore you. All were world champs or Universe winners and many were top IFBB pro's

Britain has also turned out 2 of the greatest natty's of all time Rob Hope (unbeaten as a pro) and Ralph Searing in the early 90's.


----------

